# Bracelets



## fishlux (Jul 24, 2010)

A brace of bracelets here.  Black walnut, maple, red oak, and Honeylocust.  The maple is salvaged from a steeple that fell after 100 years.  Customer hasn't decided which she wants, but my wife is hoping it's not the walnut or locust.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jul 24, 2010)

Great looking bracelets!


----------



## elody21 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Scott,
I really like the bracelets! Good job.
What is the diameter of the inside? Is there a standard size or do they come in a couple of sizes?
Alice


----------



## fernhills (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice work.  Something else i gotta do.. Car


----------



## Fred (Jul 24, 2010)

Very nice and great looking. I like the first three designs the best though and in the order you have them posted!


----------



## fishlux (Jul 24, 2010)

Alice, these are all approx 2.75" diameter.  That's the size that fits my wife  
There aren't really standard sizes, but I'm finding that 2.5" fits over small hands, 2.75" medium to large, and I'll try a 3" pretty soon.

One concern is that these are face-grain turned, so there are weak spots at the end grain.  The wood is still 1/4" thick (the oak is closer to 1/2") so it has some strength, but It's likely to break if pressure is applied at the wrong place.


----------



## Dustygoose (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww.  Another thing to add to my to-do list.   These look wonderful.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jul 26, 2010)

They are sweet.  I sell those things pretty consistently but the cost of the 3" stock makes it harder to keep the prices down.


----------



## fernhills (Jul 26, 2010)

fishlux said:


> Alice, these are all approx 2.75" diameter.  That's the size that fits my wife
> There aren't really standard sizes, but I'm finding that 2.5" fits over small hands, 2.75" medium to large, and I'll try a 3" pretty soon.
> 
> One concern is that these are face-grain turned, so there are weak spots at the end grain.  The wood is still 1/4" thick (the oak is closer to 1/2") so it has some strength, but It's likely to break if pressure is applied at the wrong place.




So would one solid piece 3" round sliced off the end be better?.  Then it would be expensive to find pieces that thick. Would pieces glued up to that thickness work?. Carl


----------



## fishlux (Jul 26, 2010)

Carl,

The first few I made, and I think the walnut too, were from branches 3"-4" diameter.  Since the pith is removed, there's much less danger of splitting.

I think the most efficient and possibly prettiest way, is glue to pieces 3"-4" square and 1/2"-3/4" thick.  Set them so the grain is offset 90 degrees.  That gives you a very strong piece.  The down side is that you have a line running around the bracelet and the grain looks odd.  Using a piece of contrasting veneer makes that less an issue.

I can try to do a tutorial, but I won't have time until the weekend.


----------



## DJ2759 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Tutorial*

I would love to see a tutorial if and when you have the time.
Thanks
Dale


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 26, 2010)

I see you are in Delaware. If I drive down will you show me how to make them so that don't split right before you get to the end, lol. The first one I did made me so mad I punched the wall when it split in two.


----------



## fishlux (Jul 26, 2010)

Just let me know when


----------



## deweed (Jul 27, 2010)

There is a tutorial on 'Woodturning online' by Gary R. Smith


----------



## fishlux (Jul 27, 2010)

deweed, his tutorial is far better than mine would be, and it's what got me started on bracelets in the first place.


----------

